# configurar fvwm

## aj2r

Hay algún manual en español para configurar fvwm??

----------

## quelcom

No que yo haya visto. Existen en ingles pero creo que lo mejor es empezar con una config ya hecha y poco a poco ir adaptandola a tus necesidades. Empezar una config de 0 puede ser muy duro.

Muchisima gente empieza con la config de taviso y a partir de esta se empieza a trastear sobre la marxa. Además viene muy comentada y eso facilita las cosas http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

Saludos

----------

## navegante

Checa esto también, Saludos.

----------

## DDrDark

Aunque esté en ingles, como esta guía no encontrarás ninguna xD

http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html

----------

## aj2r

A ver qué os parece esta página http://bhepple.freeshell.org/fvwm2/ me parece interesante las cosas que hace y las decoraciones están bastante conseguidas.

----------

## DDrDark

He visto esa web, pero el unico screenshot que he visto, es bien bien feo xD

----------

## aj2r

En esa página hay un enlace http://www.twobarleycorns.net/fvwm-decors.html

Y lo interesante es que tiene un script para generar menús a partir de los .desktop en el directorio /usr/share/applications

----------

## DDrDark

Pues sinceramente son feisimas tb, la última podría pasar... pero igualmente .. xD

----------

## navegante

DDrDark puedes decirme donde conseguiste los iconos que usas (en los screenshots de tu blog), y ¿no estarán disponibles para kde?, Saludos.

----------

## DDrDark

mm no se a cuales te refieres, en cuanto a lo de disponibles.. son iconos .png asi que con hacerte un tema ya los tienes  :Razz: 

----------

## kropotkin

yo partico con la config ke tiene el ddark es su pagina, esta super limpia y ordenada, ademas es simple, hay que solo modificarla, y le cambie algunos iconos y cosas del menu, y quedo super, bien primero ocupe la de http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/fvwm2rc.html  pero no me gusto mucho, sique ocupe de base la del año pasado de ddark, y anda super bien, te recomiendo esa, adios....

----------

## POXIRRAN

No hay ninguna aplicacion que te genere un config basico del fvwm?

Porque no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de ponerme a hacer un config..... creo que por eso elijo fluxbox, es facil hasta el config.

Encontre una muy buena pagina que te explica en html como hacer el config paso a paso

http://www.zensites.net/fvwm/guide/index.html

slds

DDrDark: Podras poner tu ultimo config del fvwm??? porque se ve muy bonito, es simple y nada cargado.

----------

## DDrDark

Si que hay, el propio FVWM la primera vez q lo ejecutas, tiene un menu que puedes elegir algunas opciones, pero vamos es un config muy basico.

Gracias por lo del config, en cuanto tenga el monitor nuevo (mañana lunes o martes) y cambie algunas cosillas a mi gusto (ya sabes que con los TFT se ve mejor y eso) lo pondre en mi blog para bajarlo  :Razz: 

salu2

----------

## navegante

 *navegante wrote:*   

> ¿no estarán disponibles para kde?, Saludos.

 

Bueno me respondo aquí están unos muy parecidos, Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

quisiera saber que filemanager es elq ue usa este fvwm que esta en esta captura Clic Aqui es que he visto rox pero no me parece muy bonito y quiero algo como lo que se ve aqui, donde aparece el mnt con los iconos de los dispositivos , así como caca tipo de directorio y archivo con un icono muy mono

----------

## DDrDark

Pues es rox configurado con estilo  :Wink: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Asustame que tengo hipo, que rápido fue la respuesta nisiquiera he actualizado el navegador y ya esta lista je je je je je Gracias

----------

## DDrDark

muhahah! yo soy asi  de rápido!!! XDD

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> muhahah! yo soy asi  de rápido!!! XDD

 

Je je je estimado si es así de rápido para todo me temo que lo va a botar la mujer je je je je

Un par de duda más, he emergido el fvwm-crystal y me parece muy chulo, la cosa es que no me da el xterm trasnparente y la segunda es que tengo dosemu para una aplicación DOS y me gustaria colocar el item en el menu de fvwm-crystal ¿Como hago eso?

----------

## DDrDark

A mi personalmente el fvwm-crystal me parece bastante feo, pero para opner algo en su menu bastaria con editar el .fvwm2rc. Supuestamente debería estar en /home/usuario/.fvwm ... pero en el fvwm-crystal no se si guarda los archivos de configuracion en el mismo lugar.

----------

## Sik

En la captura que mostraba 'Eleazar Anzola' hay una consola que ejecuta un comando adisk... 

Alguien puede decirme algo al respeto? de que paquete forma parte?

pd: algun dia dejare windowmaker para passarme a fvwm (se puede poner el bbublemon en una barra entre los iconos?)

pd2: DDrDark que usas para msn? (esta muy xulo)

           es everybuddy? si es así que tal va? funciona la webcam?

----------

## DDrDark

uso gaim o amsn, depende como me de XD

----------

